# Am I The only one cooking?



## BrownSheep (Jul 1, 2013)

Since Friday we have been in the triple digits. 112 F at the hottest. Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## CritterZone (Jul 1, 2013)

We went from sweatshirt weather to high 90's almost overnight!  I'm hoping that it cools off just a bit, but I am so sick of the rain and the winter that I can't bring myself to complain.  I do feel bad for the animals though - they don't have the same feelings about the heat that I do


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 2, 2013)

Indiana has been wet and almost cold.....crazy weather


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 2, 2013)

I always cook all our dinners for the week only one day a week. So you only heat up the house for the one day. Easy easy. That or we grill outside.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 2, 2013)

We are roasting!  All weekend it was over 100, with Sat 112, Sun 109, Monday 107, today is supposed to be 105, then by end of week in the 90's.  Yes we are HOT HOT HOT, my meat rabbit buck died, he has survived other hot spells, guess this was just too much for him.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 2, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> We are roasting!  All weekend it was over 100, with Sat 112, Sun 109, Monday 107, today is supposed to be 105, then by end of week in the 90's.  Yes we are HOT HOT HOT, my meat rabbit buck died, he has survived other hot spells, guess this was just too much for him.


I actually think you are just down the valley from me. Over by Twin?

Promiseacres, can I come stay with you?


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 2, 2013)

sure why not? if it gets hot here we've got the pool


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 2, 2013)

I am just North of Twin, where are you??  I wondered if we were close since you had so much heat also...


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 4, 2013)

North end of the valley. Past Gooding


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 4, 2013)

*We had a 'bout of heat a few weeks ago that killed some of my meat rabbits, (moved them to a cooler spot) it was 105* at 10 am. Then we had some good weather for a while, then a nother heat spell this last weekend where it got back up to 100*.  It's pretty darn hot here today too.

Man I hate the heat, can't wait to move to someplace cool!!! *


----------



## Roy and Vicky (Jul 4, 2013)

We're roasting here in Idaho.  I run the laundry and dish washer at night as i get ready to go to bed.  Everything for the past week has been made on the grill or cooked late at night for the next night to go on the grill lol.  

The animals are miserable.  Fryer chicks are bad enough trying to get around but in this heat it's even worse.  i have them plus a calf and 4 more half grown sexlinks under trees in pens with tarps over their pens to help keep the sun off them.  lots of water changes during the day to help.  thankful i think w'ere out of the 90's for a day or so!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 4, 2013)

We're steaming--temps high (for us) high humidity, thunderstorms every day.  Watching the hay go by (but grateful we're not in drought).  Potatoes rotted, onions are starting to, and the soil is just soup.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 10, 2013)

*sigh*

...what I'd give for a bout of wet weather.

So dry. Again. Year after year. Texas.

Pasture baked brown. Stock tank, normally with significant amount of water in it this time of year after the Spring rains, is bone dry and has been for months.

*sigh*...another year of this.

The good news is some folks east of us got enough rain that I can buy local hay to feed the hungry mouths that reside in the various pastures.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 10, 2013)

Was about to say here in east Texas we aren't that bad off this year. Sure we are still below average on our rain fall but no were near as bad as two years ago. So far we have only had two rolling power outages! I still have grass and most of it is green still, people are cutting hay and the pig mud isn't just instantly evaporating! 

However August is our worst month here so we still have a ways to go....


----------

